# Garage insulation



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Why do you suspect you need a vapor barrier? 

Where are you located?

You should have 5/8" drywall Type X for fire stop installed already......

Gary


----------



## Army80 (Apr 3, 2011)

The previous owner installed 1/2" drywall in my garage. Did a horrible job at that. I removed it all today. I noticed no vapor barrier. I thought it was a requirement. It does get quite cold in the winter in the bedroom above. I am located in Toronto. I'm thinking about spray foaming it.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope you are not driving while.....

I would check locally, you need to know exactly what is required. I'll guess: Type X gypsum with a 6mill. barrier on the heated side. Foam will satisfy the B.D. depending on thickness for your Code.

Gary


----------



## Army80 (Apr 3, 2011)

Not driving! Too dangerous! Thanks for your help. I will check the code here. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## polkaroo (Apr 6, 2011)

Army80 said:


> The previous owner installed 1/2" drywall in my garage. Did a horrible job at that. I removed it all today. I noticed no vapor barrier. I thought it was a requirement. It does get quite cold in the winter in the bedroom above. I am located in Toronto. I'm thinking about spray foaming it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


Hi,

Did you end up spray foaming? If so, did you do yourself or contract this out (may be a silly question since this is the DIY chatroom)? I am also experiencing cold in a kitchen over the garage. I want to re-insulate, thus doing some research.


----------

